# Material for steam condensate



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I have a large customer that has failing condensate return lines and wants them replaced with a material that is more resistant to corrosion. I suggested stainless. Is there any other good options.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Is the problem due to acidity? 
If so, is PVC out of the question?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Problem is due to a chemical company not setting treatment up right. The chem guy was caught in a statement saying he didn't think the PH was as important as other things. The lines are gone, paper thin. This is the same guy that over treated the towers and now I'm replacing 1000 tons worth of cooling towers this winter.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Pvc will not handle the temperatures of steam condensate. What is there now, sch. 80 steel pipe?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rwh said:


> Pvc will not handle the temperatures of steam condensate. What is there now, sch. 80 steel pipe?


 it was sch 80 but it looks more like emt conduit. Lol PVC wasn't even a option. I'm leaning towards 304 stainless but wanted to make sure I wasn't overlooking anything else.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Stainless with welded joints is probably what you want...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Stainless with welded joints is probably what you want...


 yep socket weld would work good. I did run into some copper condensate lines one time on a VA hospital once.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Fire the chemical guy and re pipe with Black pipe again. Steam systems have been in place for decades using black pipe. Your chemical guy goes and royally screws one up and you want to re-invent the wheel....


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumber patt said:


> Fire the chemical guy and re pipe with Black pipe again. Steam systems have been in place for decades using black pipe. Your chemical guy goes and royally screws one up and you want to re-invent the wheel....


 ya I convinced them to fire them 5 years ago. Now we are reaping the rewards. Plugged strainers even plugged lines never ending. We need to update some valves and some strainers it will do a lot of good to stainless.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Stainless seems crazy to me. So much wasted money when you can just re-pipe what you need to re pipe in black. With the proper treatment the black pipe will live longer than you or I


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumber patt said:


> Stainless seems crazy to me. So much wasted money when you can just re-pipe what you need to re pipe in black. With the proper treatment the black pipe will live longer than you or I


 yes I understand I have steam and steam condensate that I installed in 87 that is in good shape at the same building but the low pressure system has rotted out. Most of it was installed in mid 90 s to 2003 seems as if the chem company either ignored the warning signs on rust. The same company done the same thing at another hospital. The cheap guy always makes trouble.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I know pvc is not an option. Just answering the other guy. Carbon steel has been in use on steam condensate piping for generations. Schedule 80 is preferred. I take care of several buildings that utilize copper for condensate. These are mostly 7psi radiator systems in university buildings. One I can think of off hand is a W.P.A. buildind circa 1939. Occasional pinhole leaks. What type facility is this? S.S. seems overkill.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rwh said:


> I know pvc is not an option. Just answering the other guy. Carbon steel has been in use on steam condensate piping for generations. Schedule 80 is preferred. I take care of several buildings that utilize copper for condensate. These are mostly 7psi radiator systems in university buildings. One I can think of off hand is a W.P.A. buildind circa 1939. Occasional pinhole leaks. What type facility is this? S.S. seems overkill.


 it's a hospital the problem area is the OR s second time in a year that a OR has been down because of repairs. Stainless seems to be the answer at least in that area.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Stainless it is. Hospitals have deep pockets! What size are these lines, BTW?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rwh said:


> Stainless it is. Hospitals have deep pockets! What size are these lines, BTW?


 small 3/4 and 1 in mainly I try to save them as much as I can but the cost of going in the surgical area is costly in labor and infection control. Stainless ends up dam near as cheap and the lifespan is greater. They were talking about extending the project to the hole building that would be almost a full time job for a couple guys for a year or two. And would get into bigger pipe. I already have some 10 and12 in condenser water to change this year I may have to add a couple of guys. When it rains it pours. Better than it could be.


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

Aquatherm, I know a lot of people are resistant to it but it does have great chemical resistance, is easy to install and is readily available here.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Red or yellow brass


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Wyrickmech is running steam condensate piping. Aquatherm not an option. Brass would be more than stainless. I think socket weld stainless if they want the peace of mind. If you're gonna run screw pipe, just use seamless schedule 80 carbon steel with cast fittings. Or socket weld the carbon.


----------

